# HOW CAN I GET MORE HITS on Website???



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

How can I get hits on my website?? We are getting daily views of 100+. What can i do to improve hits?? Any suggestions??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4115.html

And here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

i mean like SEO wise......


----------



## KERRMINATOR (Jul 21, 2009)

What does you're site look like? Lets see what you're doing wrong, or just not doing.


----------



## firthgary (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,
Can you put up a link yo your site


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Raygunz187 said:


> i mean like SEO wise......


Yes, the links I posted will help you SEO wise. Take a few minutes to read through them and you'll find some good info on SEO  

You haven't told us what you've done so far, so it's hard to give you any specific advice other than to research the great SEO topics that have already been posted (and the other marketing topics)



> Can you put up a link yo your site


We don't allow members to link to their own website in posts, but they are welcome to add it to their forum signature or forum profile if they want to share that information publicly


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

blogs, blogs & blogs. I must say getting your name on "good" blogs will do everything!


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

*HOW LONG HAVE YOU GOT!!!!!*

Get a blog - Adds personality, credibility, great for advertising and encourages visitors to give feedback.

Use social media - same as above - check out this post and this post

Branding - *MASSIVE - *Check out this post

Guerilla Marketing - Optional - Check out this post

Please the search engines - *REALLY IMPORTANT *- Check this post out and this one

Talk about your experiences on forums like this one and try to help others - Add a signiature to your profile

Keep your website updated as often as possible with fresh *CONTENT, CONTENT AND MORE CONTENT!!!*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your inputs. Thx


----------



## dlachasse (Aug 20, 2009)

GREAT SEO tool by Google. Will help you get your site where you want it to be. Google Webtools


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

SEO and good PR, also throw in some social media for good measure.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as the original poster...from what I can gather it just takes a lot of time...talking on forums, talking to people who run blogs, making friends and finding the rare zealot who really likes your t-shirts and also helps with the promo...


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Two most important things to getting traffic:

1. Quality backlinks
2. Good content

Make sure your website has a good amount of content. Having a blog helps out. Make sure the content is keyword rich but don't go overboard with it.

After you have a good amount of content, get some backlinks. A good way to do this is to write quality, relevant articles in your blog then post 'em to sites like Digg and other websites that allow article submission.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

what about using adwords and getting hits like that


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Paid advertising works and if used right will get you some quality traffic with good conversion rates but I think before anyone tries any paid advertising, they should do what they can to make sure their website has good SEO and a decent ranking on Google. Having a website that can be found easily by Google by searching a handful of keywords is WAY more powerful than paid advertising.

If you do go the paid advertising route though ALWAYS make sure that you can monitor the stats/results of the ad campaign. If not, it's a waste of money.


----------

